# ISO Australian Macadamia Nuts



## lhanson (Jun 23, 2005)

My dad had mentioned several months ago that he had bought some macadamia nuts which were from a company in Australia and they were so much better than the Hawaiian nuts that are readily available here.  However, the warehouse store he got them at only had them the one time and he hasn't seen them around anywhere else.  Anyway, thought I'd surprise him for Father's Day and found a company called Macnuts online which I ordered a couple items from.  Several weeks passed and I never received the emailed confirmation they said I would get, so I sent them an email asking if they could let me know if they did not sell/ship to the US.  That's been about 3 weeks ago with no reponse and nothing has came through on my credit card, so I'm thinking it's not going to happen!  Anyway, I thought maybe I'll start searching now so I'll be in time for Christmas!  Does anyone know where I can get Australian macadamia nuts?
Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2005)

*Brooksy, you are needed here*

Gosh, I have no idea.  Never knew there were others besides the Hawaiian ones.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are some good links that I found for you.  I would be very interested in tasting an Aussie macnut myself.  Hope this helps!

http://www.wodonga-park.com/

http://www.goldmac.com.au/pgsix.html

http://australian-food.com/cooking/macadamia.html


----------



## lhanson (Jun 23, 2005)

kansasgirl-
Thanks for posting. The first two sites appear to not be set up for online ordering.  Looks like you have to call or email them for more information.  The last site you listed I bookmarked as it has their products listed with both Australian and US pricing.  That one just might work!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2005)

lhanson, you are new, so you are just now learning how very helpful kansasgirl is to all of us!  Glad to see you back these days, k-girl.


----------



## daisy (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's a link to a Google search - Australian sites only:

http://www.google.com.au/search?biw...mia+nuts&btnG=Google+Search&meta=cr=countryAU

Macadamia nuts are native to Australia - NOT to Hawaii!


----------



## kansasgirl (Jun 23, 2005)

The second site has an inquiry page for email comments.  That might help you out in the ordering process.

Hi mudbug - I am here nearly every day, it just seems like the forums have become people posting great recipes without so many questions and inquiries.  I love the recipes, but I also love the thrill of being able to help people solve their culinary dilemmas!


----------



## Haggis (Aug 12, 2005)

Ahh Macadamia nuts, so delicious and sweet. Can't say I have tried a macadamia nut from Hawaii so I can't tell you how they compare.

Since searching Australian sites only in Google still brings up alot of international sites, I recommend trying 
	
	



```
http://www.sensis.com.au
```
 which will really get you Australian sites.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Our two big department stores - Myer and David Jones - often have those sort of products on line in time for Christmas.  Try both of them.  There is also a mac nut supplier in Baldivis in Perth but my ISP is being fractous at the moment and I can't get you any more info. Google Macnutswa Baldivis. Should get something.


----------



## Rom (Oct 30, 2007)

My parents have a macadamia nut tree, it is taller than a 2 storey house and it is covered in nuts like u can't believe. wish i could send some to u lol, they gave us some..my (bf wanted them) but he never cracked them open LOL u can't eat the amount they have growing. The Cockatoo's get to them as well LOL

There's a place in (Australia) Queensland called Mt tTambourine or something and they have a macadamia nut shop..maybe do a search and see if they send out. can't guarantee anything and can't do a search because im restricted at work lol


----------

